# Fermeture intempestive mail et safari



## JOEL65 (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je précise tout d'abord que ma liaison intermet fonctionne correctement sur mon mac mini sous snow léopard.

Je parle maintenant de mon imac G5 sous tiger .
hier tout fonctionnait , je n'ai fait aucune mise à jour et voilà qu'aujourd'hui :
Mail = s'ouvre et se ferme aussitot .
Safari = s'ouvre correctement sur le site choisi pour l'ouverture et fonctionne ; si je vais sur google, celà marche aussi , mais si je vais sur d'autres sites comme par exemple" le bon coin" ou " Pixmania " , alors il se ferme tout seul . 
Y aurait il des anomalies sur internet ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2015)

non 
par contre
il y a déjà des tonnes de sujets sur Mail quitte , safari quitte
et comment réparer
evidemment te concernant vu que tu as un OS ancien il faudra regarder surtout des anciens sujets car si les principes restent les mêmes le nom de fichiers , emplacements a un peu changé

tu auras très probablement à changer au moins  deux fichiers
 dans ta biblioheque de compte

Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Mail.plist

--
la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon:
site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## JOEL65 (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour Pascalformac,

merci pour cette réponse rapide , je vois que tu surveilles le traffic sur macgénération . Bravo en tout cas pour tout ton dévouement durant toute l'année ;

Quand tu dis changer ces 2 fichiers , tu veux dire par là que je dois les mettre à la corbeille ? confirme moi si c'est bien çà avant que je les y mette .


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2015)

non et c'est expliqué dans des tonnes de sujets

d'abord faire les verifs usuelles
verification réparation de permissions ET de disque
tester

et si ca ne suffit pas 
nettoyage de fichiers de ces applis
à commencer par, appli concernée  fermée,  déplacement de  fichiers  plist ( par exemple vers  dossier temporaire  reparation sur bureau)
puis relance

note avec Mail mail aura l'air NEUF mais c'est FAUX , seuls les reglages seront "vierges", tu remets données de réglages et tu retrouves tout


----------



## JOEL65 (3 Janvier 2015)

Désolé pascal, j'ai suivi tes conseils mais rien ne va et celà semble même se dégrader pour d'autre appli comme imovie par exemple .

Aussi je songe à réinstaller l'OS , mais je voudrai d'une part garder tous les dossiers et si possibles les paramètres de mes applis .

Je possède un disque externe Firewire de 1 To sur lequel il y a déjà quelques fichiers de mon autre ordi .

Question rapide comment sauvegarder tout celà , et ensuite comment les remettre après la réinstallation de Tiger . J'avoue que le forum comporte tellement de discussions sur la question que je fini par m'y perdre .

Une aide rapide sera la bienvenue .

Dans l'attente je fais une copie de ma petite maison .


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2015)

tu peux faire un clone
ca copie TOUT
(OS et données)
et si sur partition de disque firewire ca sera un clone demarrable ( donc comme un 2 e mac à l'identique)

Attention changer  que l'OS en preservant les données ne changera RIEN
si
-disque naze ( physiquement ou en écriture)
ou
si divers fichiers de sessions sont nazes
idem si effacement reinstall puis reprise de compte

--
d'ailleurs un test rapide
CREER une session test ( donc neuve)
et sur cette session tester quelques applis

test OK
alors c'est que ta session

test pas  OK 
c'est global


----------

